# Koordinaten-Gitter in Grafik zeichnen



## Fleck06 (15. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich würd gern wissen, wie man einem (großen) Bild Koordinaten hinzufügt!? Sprich sowas wie bei Schiffeversenken... A1, B4, C8 ... halt ein Raster
Die Feldgröße soll bestimmbar sein! Gibt es da ein Script?


----------



## Biergamasda (16. April 2006)

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, ob es ein fertiges Script oder sowas gibt, aber wenn ich das Richtig verstanden habe, willst du ein Koordinatennetz über ein Bild legen.

mein Lösungsvorschlag währe
Tabelle anlegen, Hintergrundbild setzen und die Spalten bzw Zeilen als Koordinaten verwenden

ne andere Möglichkeit währe es, divs absolut zu positionieren und per Script immer die aktuellen Koordinaten setzen

Dieses Script müsste dann halt berücksichtigen, dass die Felder von variabler Größe sein können und anhand dieser Angaben das Zeichnen beeinflussen.

lg Masda

//edit
Nachfolgende Lösung erscheint mir eindeutig eleganter, wenn vieleicht nicht gerade einafcher


----------



## Flex (16. April 2006)

Wäre es nicht am einfachsten, wenn man einfach per HTML eine <map> anlegt und dieses dann Links zuordnet in denen die Koordinaten stehen?

```
<map name="SchiffeVersenken">
    <area shape="rect" coords="0,0,150,150" href="index.php?sector=a1" alt="A1">
    [...]
</map>
```

Wäre es so nicht am einfachsten?


----------



## Fleck06 (17. April 2006)

Flex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wäre es nicht am einfachsten, wenn man einfach per HTML eine <map> anlegt und dieses dann Links zuordnet in denen die Koordinaten stehen?
> 
> ```
> <map name="SchiffeVersenken">
> ...


Also das versteh ich jetzt nicht so genau!?/ Kannst du mal etwas mehr Code posten?

Ist damit gemeint, dass wenn die Maus über einen bestimmten Bereich des Bildes fährt, dass dann darüber die Koordinaten angezeigt werden?
EDIT: Achso, ja wahrscheinlich schon... nur ich möchte das Bild halt in 100 Pixel Bereiche einteilen...


----------



## CIX88 (17. April 2006)

> Die Feldgröße soll bestimmbar sein! Gibt es da ein Script?

Nicht fertiges, aber brauch es auch nicht zu geben, da dies einfacheste Mathematik ist 
Mit der GDlib das Bild laden und mit ImageLine() das Raster erstellen.


----------

